# Magento + PEAR



## hahni (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand von euch, wie man Pear auf einem Ubuntu 8.04 LTS-Rechner installiert?

Eigentlich benötige ich es nur für die Webs, welche Magento einsetzen. Und dort eigentlich auch nur, wenn ein Kunde eigene Extensions schreibt und diese für Magento Connect generieren möchte.

Also eine kurze Anleitung, was zu tun ist, wäre echt klasse. Auf den Seiten von http://pear.php.net bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden.

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (5. Mai 2009)

apt-get install php-pear

(könnte auch php5-pear sein, probier es mal aus).


----------



## hahni (5. Mai 2009)

php-pear war bei Ubuntu 8.04 LTS vollkommen richtig 

Aber wie muss ich das jetzt für Magento aktivieren? Eigentlich sollte PEAR jetzt systemweit zur Verfügung stehen, richtig?


----------

